# Real world review of the Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 from a birder



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Nov 20, 2016)

"Check out this comprehensive and in-depth real-world review of the latest generation of the famed superzoom from Tamron - the SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 by Tamron Image Master Rey Sta. Ana written with his experiences of the lens in the field during the recently concluded 2nd PPUR International Bird Photography Race in Puerto Princesa, Palawan."



> SUMMARY
> To sum it up, I believe the new SP 150-600mm Generation 2 or simply G2 is a very significant upgrade over the first generation. The following are my observations in my field test using the lens extensively handheld for several days in an actual Bird Photography race and also in a post event birding tour in the mountains and forests of Palawan.
> 1. It is definitely sharper as a result because of the upgraded optical performance which means the lens has a higher resolution and more contrast to produce images with great clarity in details.
> 2. Lens sharpness makes long distance captures usable because details are decent enough despite the distance where aggressive cropping is necessary. This is very common practice in bird photography as the birds are not going to stay in-front of you for close up portraits.
> ...




https://www.facebook.com/notes/rey-sta-ana/tamron-sp-150-600mm-g2-lens-review-by-rey-sta-ana-tamron-image-master-and-presid/1457694790925971


















Ruddy Kingfisher, Canon 1D Mark IV + Tamron SP 150-600mm Ultra Zoom Lens G2, F/6.3, 1/40thsec, ISO 3200, Manual Exposure, Handheld Ruddy Kingfisher, Puerto Princesa, Palawan *This was the image that was shot in 1/40th of a second Shutter Speed:*


----------



## AJ (Nov 20, 2016)

Interesting! Thanks for the link.


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 19, 2016)

...I'd really like to see a comparison between the G2 and the Sigma S.....


----------

